# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  O statutu ili Ima li udruga krizu identiteta?

## Imga

Po uputi administratorice (obje  :Wink:  ), otvaram zasebnu temu.

Vidim problem između statuta i djelovanja udruge. Najkraće i najblaže rečeno rečeno, ne podudaraju se.

Ne čini li vam se da je došlo do krize identiteta?

Post mi je bio obrisan pa ću ga elegantno kopirati - jesus saves  :Grin:  

Problem je što udruga, koja se temeljem Statuta deklarativno zalaže "za *slobodu izbora mjesta i načina porođaja* te sugeriranje i sudjelovanje u reorganizaciji rodilišta koja bi uključivala *slobodu izbora procedura i asistencija koje su za pojedinca u porođaju i rodilištu prihvatljive*", u praksi to i ne pokazuje.
Štoviše, pruža bezrezervnu podršku jednom pojavnom ekstremu, a onaj suprotni kategorički odbija podržati.
I ne radi se o tome za što bi se po mom mišljenju udruga trebala zalagati. Ja se sa statutom stopostotno slažem. Ali mi se u to nikako ne uklapa podrška jednoj i ograđivanje od druge strane, a govorimo o slobodi izbora.

Udruga bi trebala postupati u skladu s ciljevima navedenim u statutu koji joj je temelj djelovanja.
Ni više ni manje.

Za što se udruga u stvari zalaže? Za slobodu izbora načina i mjesta poroda ili za što je moguće prirodniju trudnoću i porod?

----------


## Forka

Evo i ja ću se ponoviti iako nisam 'sejvala' svoj pobrisani post:
dakle, temeljem gore spomenutih Imginih navoda Udruga bi možda trebala: 1. razmisliti o promjeni Statuta, ili 2. barem o redefiniranju nekih svojih stavova i ciljeva. Mislim da drugo ne ide bez prvoga.

----------


## Maja

Statut želi reći da se zalažemo za izbore kojih sada nema - jedini izbor je porod u rodilištu, u rodilištu ne treba odabirati aktivno vođenje poroda, to je tamo po defaultu tako. Onima koji žele neke druge izbore oni nisu omogućeni.

----------


## sorciere

> Statut želi reći da se zalažemo za izbore kojih sada nema - jedini izbor je porod u rodilištu, u rodilištu ne treba odabirati aktivno vođenje poroda, to je tamo po defaultu tako. Onima koji žele neke druge izbore oni nisu omogućeni.


da li se "izbori kojih sada nema" odnose isključivo na porod doma? ako ne, molim te nabroji te izbore.

----------


## koryanshea

pa i omraženi MRS je izbor kojeg nema, po rečenici iz statuta bi se moglo reći da se i za njega zalažete a očito se ne zalažete...

ja ne mislim da je u pitanju kriza identiteta nego samo da nisu išle za tim kad je pisan statut, i da bi to trebalo prepravit da pravilnije odražava namjere i stavove.

----------


## koryanshea

> pa i omraženi MRS


jesam li fulala kraticu? i sorc nemoj me ubit zbog _omraženi_  :Grin:  znaš šta mislim...

----------


## sorciere

> sorc nemoj me ubit zbog _omraženi_  znaš šta mislim...


ne znam šta misliš. unatoč avataru. napiši.   :Grin:  
a čekam i da maja nabroji izbore. 

jedno je što ja mislim, a drugo ono što je napisano, i što se vidi pročitati.

----------


## koryanshea

omražen je kao tema, bar ga ja tako doživljavam. and yet, can't stop talking about it  :Rolling Eyes: 
ovo je bio moj kratki ulet u sred učenja tako da te više nećem zabavljat, sorry  :Smile:

----------


## Maja

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Statut želi reći da se zalažemo za izbore kojih sada nema - jedini izbor je porod u rodilištu, u rodilištu ne treba odabirati aktivno vođenje poroda, to je tamo po defaultu tako. Onima koji žele neke druge izbore oni nisu omogućeni.
> 
> 
> da li se "izbori kojih sada nema" odnose isključivo na porod doma? ako ne, molim te nabroji te izbore.


pa izbor neinterventnog poroda nasuprot aktivno vođenom porodu, a što se tiče mjesta poroda, ABC - alternative birthing centri ili kuće za porode.

nije kriza identiteta ali nije i da nismo razmišljale kad smo pisale statut

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Maja prvotno napisa
> ...


da li će se statut mijenjati u smislu *konkretno nabrojenih izbora*? naime, ovdje nisu navedeni svi izbori, pa smatram da bi ih trebalo točno nabrojiti. jer to su ipak konkretni izbori a ne svi izbori (kojih sada nema)

----------


## Maja

Koliko mi je poznato nećemo ga mijenjati

----------


## sorciere

> Koliko mi je poznato nećemo ga mijenjati


onda su mi neke stvari "jasnije".  :/

----------


## Imga

*Majo*, hvala ti što si se javila.

Ako sam dobro pohvatala, znači da se udruga zalaže za slobodni izbor mjesta (alternative birthing centre ili kuće za porode ili bolnice) i načina (neinterventan ili aktivno vođen) porođaja?
To su svi slobodni izbori mjesta i načina porođaja za koje se zalažete? 
Što je s neinterventnim porodom kod kuće, zalaže li se udruga statutom i za taj izbor mjesta i načina porođaja?

Još nešto mi je nejasno.
Što je sa slobodom izbora procedura i asistencija tijekom bolničkog porođaja?
Podržavate odbijanje CR u slučaju VBAC-a (a svi znamo koliko to može biti rizično), ali ne podržavate traženje MRS (također pretpostavimo da svi znamo koliko je to rizično) u slučaju prijašnjeg vaginalnog poroda mrtvorođenčeta, recimo.  

I kako možete u prvoj stavki ciljeva govoriti da se zalažete za opće pravo izbora, a potom određivati koje ćete izbore podržavati, a koje ne?
Po meni je to dosta kontradiktorno.

----------


## anchie76

> Još nešto mi je nejasno. 
> Što je sa slobodom izbora procedura i asistencija tijekom bolničkog porođaja? 
> Podržavate odbijanje CR u slučaju VBAC-a (a svi znamo koliko to može biti rizično), ali ne podržavate traženje MRS (također pretpostavimo da svi znamo koliko je to rizično) u slučaju prijašnjeg vaginalnog poroda mrtvorođenčeta, recimo.


Ne vidim kako je ovo bas povezano sa statutom  :?   Pa to je valjda do rodilje sto ce ona traziti a sto nece, nema veze s onim za sto se udruga zalaze. 





> I kako možete u prvoj stavki ciljeva govoriti da se zalažete za opće pravo izbora, a potom određivati koje ćete izbore podržavati, a koje ne? 
> Po meni je to dosta kontradiktorno.


Nije kontradiktorno, jer mi kao udruga imamo pravo odluciti za sto cemo se zalagati i u kom smjeru cemo djelovati.  I sigurna sam da se zalazemo za opce dobro djece, a ne zalazemo se za apsolutno sve stvari koje ulaze pod opce dobro djece, zar ne?   :Saint:

----------


## cvijeta73

> I sigurna sam da se zalazemo za opce dobro djece, a ne zalazemo se za apsolutno sve stvari koje ulaze pod opce dobro djece, zar ne?


primjer uopće ne stoji i nema nikakve poveznice s imginim postom. 

ne kužim zašto je tako teško shvatiti što nam bode oči? ne može sloboda izbora značiti samo neke izbore.  

ako vam već tako dobro zvuči ta sloboda izbora, zašto onda u statutu ne piše da se udruga zalaže za slobodu izbora majki da odaberu način hranjenja novorođenčadi koje su za pojedinca prihvatljive? nije li to ista stvar?

----------


## cvijeta73

> Redovni i podupirući članovi mogu biti poslovno sposobne fizičke osobe koje su prihvatile Statut i opće akte Udruge.


npr. da li netko tko podržava pravo izbora načina poroda uz epiduralnu ili uz drip ili uz epiziotomiju (pustimo carski i kućni porod kao ilegalne sa strane), prihvaća Statut ili ne?  :?

----------


## Mukica

ja ne znam, zasto je vama, kao forumasima, vazan Statut udruge i ono sto u njemu pise

po meni je svrha (ispravite me kao grijesim) statuta bilo koje udruge to da ljudima koji zele biti clanovi te iste udruge, olaksa i razbistri odluku oko toga zele li oni doista biti clanovi ili ne

kaj mislite kaj bi meni HDZovci rekli kad bi im isla nabrajat sto bi sve mjenjala u njihovom statutu
ziher bi mi rekli "cuj stara, ak ti to ne pase ti se uclani u SDP"

----------


## koryanshea

> ja ne znam, zasto je vama, kao forumasima, vazan Statut udruge i ono sto u njemu pise


pa možda bi bile članice da im se ne govore ovakve stvari 

uopće se ne radi o tome da se netko ne slaže s onim što piše u statutu, nego da ono što piše u statutu NE ZNAČI ono što time zbilja mislite, a meni naročito smeta što to nećete da priznate nego se pravite toše (i usput malo pravite budale od nas)

----------


## AdioMare

Da te potpišem, Kory.



> uopće se ne radi o tome da se netko ne slaže s onim što piše u statutu, nego da ono što piše u statutu NE ZNAČI ono što time zbilja mislite, a meni naročito smeta što to nećete da priznate nego se pravite toše (i usput malo pravite budale od nas)

----------


## Mukica

> Mukica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja ne znam, zasto je vama, kao forumasima, vazan Statut udruge i ono sto u njemu pise
> 
> 
> pa možda bi bile članice da im se ne govore ovakve stvari


pa mozda bi i ja bila clan HDZ da oni u svoj statut napisu ono kaj meni pase

----------


## cvijeta73

> ziher bi mi rekli "cuj stara, ak ti to ne pase ti se uclani u SDP"


mukica, ajde odgovori na moje prethodno pitanje, pa da znam da li mi paše ili ne paše. ja samo figurativno, budući članovi, svakako, obzirom da se od njih traži da prihvate statut.  :/

----------


## jadro

Mukica legenda   :Smile:

----------


## seni

> Mukica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja ne znam, zasto je vama, kao forumasima, vazan Statut udruge i ono sto u njemu pise
> 
> 
> pa možda bi bile članice da im se ne govore ovakve stvari


pa clanice imaju dovoljno prilika i mogucnosti da u okviru udruge razjasne ono sto ih muci, ako ih muci.
stvarno vas to ne bi trebalo brinuti.

----------


## koryanshea

mukice baš lijepo, a da pročitaš cijeli post? umjesto da povezuješ nešto što nema veze s onim što sam ja rekla.
ja nisam tražila da napišete u statut nešto što meni paše. ali mislim da bi u statutu trebalo pisati ono što JE VAŠ CILJ. a ne tvrdnja mnogo, mnogo šira tj. općenitija od toga.
ajde mi još jednom izvrni riječi, molim te.

----------


## koryanshea

> koryanshea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mukica prvotno napisa
> ...


pa ja se uopće ne želim učlaniti ako se ovako pričamo.

----------


## cvijeta73

> koryanshea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mukica prvotno napisa
> ...


ok, seni, imaš pravo, ali ono što mene smeta nije toliko jezična formulacija članka statuta, nego hebemu vraga, ajd nek jednom priznaju da ovo o čemu govorimo i nije baš tako bedasto. svaka naša primjedba na kraju završava odhebom u stilu, a šta nemate pametnija posla nego o tome raspravljati. nego trošite naše vrijeme koje je moglo biti utrošeno da vama bude bolje u životu.   :Mad:

----------


## anchie76

U statutu je receno dovoljno opcenito da ne moramo svaki put mijenjati statut kad se pozelimo baviti nekom drugom aktivnoscu.  Koje sve aktivnosti cemo mi provoditi u skladu s tim statutom ovisi o nasim trenutnim clanovima, kapacitetima koje imamo, prijedlozima clanova, odobrenju projekata od strane UO-a itd.

U statutu nije navedena svaka aktivnost koju mi provodimo, niti bi trebala.  To je neki opceniti smjer u kojem se mi krecemo.

----------


## anchie76

Promijenila sam misljenje.  Maknula sam prenabrijane postove.  Ak necemo konstruktivno (bez napadanje i vrijedjanja) onda radje necemo nikako.

----------


## Anci

Zašto se bilo kakvo pitanje odmah smatra napadanjem, ometanjem i sl.?
Meni je recimo predivno to što udruga radi u pogledu dojenja. I zato volim ovaj forum. Mjesto gdje nisam jedina koja doji klipaču  :Grin: 

I nemam nikakav problem s time da ako se netko javi s pitanjem o AD, da mu se odgovori u smislu da to nije u viziji Udruge, da se Udruga zalaže za promicanje dojenja i da o AD-u razgovara na drugom forumu.
Meni tu nema ništa sporno i meni je to ok.
Jer je vizija Udruge promicanje dojenja.
Nekome se možda ne sviđa, možda mu je grubo, ali je tako. Pošteno.

No, kad čitaš s druge strane da se Udruga zalaže za „izbor načina poroda“, to jednostavno nije istina. Tako sam barem shvatila iz one rasprave o carskom rezu.

I ne mora se ni zalagati. Ali, ne treba onda to ni pisati u Statutu.

----------


## anchie76

I opet je metla radila.  A vi svi koji ste nestrpljivi, pricekajte, dobit cete i sluzbeni odgovor.  Samo nemojte ocekivati u 5 min   :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

> U statutu je receno dovoljno opcenito da ne moramo svaki put mijenjati statut kad se pozelimo baviti nekom drugom aktivnoscu.


Upravo u ovome i jest "problem", nije transparentno pravo stanje stvari, tako da se, ovisno o prigodi, trenutno može dodati i oduzeti.
Pa, dobro, što se mene osobno tiče, i to je neko objašnjenje.
I da odgovorim Mukici: u forumaškim raspravama na forumu sudjeluju i članice Udruge zastupajući osobne, pa tako valjda i stavove Udruge. Otud zainteresiranost forumaša za statut i bez da žele biti članovi Udruge.



> Koje sve aktivnosti cemo mi provoditi u skladu s tim statutom ovisi o nasim trenutnim clanovima, kapacitetima koje imamo, prijedlozima clanova, odobrenju projekata od strane UO-a itd.


Naravno, ali to ne može biti opravdanje za onako općenitu tvrdnju. Znači li to da će se Udruga zaista početi zalagati za slobodu izbora poroda u pravom smislu riječi ako joj kapaciteti jednog dana dozvole?

----------


## AdioMare

I da potpišem Anči



> Meni je recimo predivno to što udruga radi u pogledu dojenja. I zato volim ovaj forum. Mjesto gdje nisam jedina koja doji klipaču 
> 
> I nemam nikakav problem s time da ako se netko javi s pitanjem o AD, da mu se odgovori u smislu da to nije u viziji Udruge, da se Udruga zalaže za promicanje dojenja i da o AD-u razgovara na drugom forumu.
> Meni tu nema ništa sporno i meni je to ok.
> Jer je vizija Udruge promicanje dojenja.
> Nekome se možda ne sviđa, možda mu je grubo, ali je tako. Pošteno.

----------


## anchie76

> Znači li to da će se Udruga zaista početi zalagati za slobodu izbora poroda u pravom smislu riječi ako joj kapaciteti jednog dana dozvole?


Ne samo kapaciteti.  Kada bi se promjenio generalni stav ekipe za porode, i kad bi upravni odbor podrzao zalaganje za elektivni carski rez (jer UO mora odobriti velike zaokrete), onda bismo mogli.  Da, statut nam to omogucava.  Ali necemo se zalagati za MRS jer se kosi s nasim ciljem koji je zalaganje za prirodan porod   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Evo sluzbenog odgovora.  Nadam se da su neke stvari sada puno jasnije   :Smile:  




> Kada je udruga RODA osnovana, odluceno je da ce se raditi na edukaciji trudnica i promociji prirodnog poroda. U skladu s tim, Udruga se zalaze za razne nacine radjanja koji su u smjeru prirodnog poroda, za razna mjesta radjanja kao i za samostalani rad primalja.  Posto za sada kod nas postoji samo porod u bolnici, Udruga ce se nastaviti zalagati da se omoguci sve ovo gore navedeno sto sirem broju zena u Hrvatskoj. 
> 
> 
> Mi cijenimo cinjenicu da carski rez postoji u danasnje vrijeme i da su mnogi zivoti spaseni zahvaljujuci njemu. Drago nam je da je to tako, i zelja nam je da carski rez i dalje ostane opcija kad nista drugo ne funkcionira. Ujedno razumijemo da neki ljudi ovdje gledaju na carski rez na zahtjev rodilje kao na izbor nacina poroda. 
> 
> 
> Vjerujemo da se slazete da Udruga Roda ima pravo osmisliti i izabrati projekte na kojima ce raditi, a na kojima nece, sve dok su u skladu sa statutom. Svi projekti na kojima radimo to i jesu. S druge strane, postoji mnogo drugih stvari koje bi isto bile u skladu sa statutom, a svejedno se s njima ne bavimo, pa molimo da to razumijete kada razmisljate o carskom rezu na zahtjev rodilje. Cak i kad bi se mogao svesti samo na pravo na izbor, ne bismo bili duzni raditi na tome da se legalizira ili na promoviranju njegove eticnosti. Vjerujemo da to mozete razumjeti i prihvatiti. 
> 
> Udruga Roda nema u planu raditi na legalizaciji carskog reza na zahtjev rodilje.


_post editiran_

----------


## koryanshea

anchie hvala na normalnim odgovorima, totalno osvježenje  :Saint: 
(ovo se odnosilo na tvoje današnje uključivanje u topic, sad vidim i službeni odgovor)

meni izgleda da se za uvođenje MRS u vaše ciljeve moraju biti ispunjeni vrlo slični, ako ne i stroži uvjeti kao za mijenjanje statuta udruge. pa što ga onda ne bi tada i promijenili, ako se ciljevi udruge toliko drastično promijene pa to bi se moralo na neki način odrazit na statutu, zar ne?

ja vam ne želim zakomplicirat život, dapače. mislim da bi vama bilo jednostavnije i da bi se mnoge nekorisne rasprave izbjegle da je ta rečenica u statutu malo preciznija. npr da dodate na kraj rečenice "a u najboljem interesu rodilje i djeteta", i onda sve što ne smatrate da je u njihovom najboljem interesu ne spada u vaše ciljeve. a ako jednog dana budete smatrale da je MRS u najboljem interesu... ili budete zastupale pravo izbora neovisno o procjenama zdravstvenih rizika... onda će i to biti dovoljno velika promjena da zaslužuje revidiranje statuta.

link na ovaj službeni odgovor triba negdi sejvat tako da ga možemo izvuć svaki put kad opet krene futilna rasprava o odnosu MRS i udruge.

----------


## AdioMare

> Vjerujemo da se slazete da Udruga Roda ima pravo osmisliti i izabrati projekte na kojima ce raditi, a na kojima nece, sve dok su u skladu sa statutom. Svi projekti na kojima radimo to i jesu. *S druge strane, postoji mnogo drugih stvari koje bi isto bile u skladu sa statutom, a svejedno se s njima ne bavimo, pa molimo da to razumijete kada razmisljate o carskom rezu na zahtjev rodilje.* _Cak i kad bi se mogao svesti samo na pravo na izbor, ne bismo bili duzni raditi na tome da se legalizira ili na promoviranju njegove eticnosti. Vjerujemo da to mozete razumjeti i prihvatiti._ 
> Udruga Roda nema u planu raditi na legalizaciji carskog reza na zahtjev rodilje.


Razumijem i mogu to prihvatiti.
Na žalost, upravo taj prostor za manevar je kamen spoticanja, po meni, (to da se nešto u skladu sa statutom može raditi, a ne radi se) jer se mora otvarati stavka po stavka da bi se dobio precizan uvid u kompletno zalaganje Udruge i to u forumskoj verziji.

----------


## litala

valjda mozemo dozvoliti mogucnost da udruga (bilo koja, ne samo ova nasa) svojim bivstvovanjem raste i mijenja se i na tom putu - preko nekoliko puta promijeni cak i vlastiti statut. ponekad zbog cisto proceduralnih stavki, ponekad zbog nekih vise sustinskih...  :Smile: 

a da udruzi (svakoj, pa i ovoj nasoj) u nekim djelovima pomalo "opcenit" statut umnogome olaksava djelovanje, buduci da se statut, kao "vrhunski" udruzni dokument i "zakon" ne moze tek tako lako i "piece of cake" mijenjati kako se mijenjaju svake, pa i one najmanje okolnosti u kojima i po kojima udruga djeluje - vjerujem da se i to da razumijeti...  :Grin: 


a i cinjenicu da udruga postoji ali nije "samosvjesno" bice koje ce u roku od "F5" odgovorit na svako pitanje o vlastitom postojanju, vec da ce trebat bar pol ure da se clanstvo (uo, voditelji projekta ili tkovec bio odgovoran) upute u pitanje i usuglase oko odgovora...  :Smile: 

a inace bih, u svoje vlastito malo udruzno ime (kao clanica udruge, ne kao vodstvo iste) - zahvalila sto se pitate i sto nas "ganjate" na preispitivanje jer - najvise te kudi tko te najvise voli  :Grin:   :Love:

----------


## cvijeta73

> i da bi se mnoge nekorisne rasprave izbjegle da je ta rečenica u statutu malo preciznija. npr da dodate na kraj rečenice "a u najboljem interesu rodilje i djeteta", i onda sve što ne smatrate da je u njihovom najboljem interesu ne spada u vaše ciljeve.


eh, to sam i ja mislila, ali upravo razmišljajući o verzijama te rečenice, došla sam do zaključka kako bi svaka druga rečenica osim postojeće, na udrugu prebacila previše odgovornosti. 

ovako je sva odgovornost na rodiljama.  :/

jel ima nešto i u tome? il sam na skroz krivom putu?




> a inace bih, u svoje vlastito malo udruzno ime (kao clanica udruge, ne kao vodstvo iste) - zahvalila sto se pitate i sto nas "ganjate" na preispitivanje jer - najvise te kudi tko te najvise voli .


  :Naklon:

----------


## koryanshea

> a inace bih, u svoje vlastito malo udruzno ime (kao clanica udruge, ne kao vodstvo iste) - zahvalila sto se pitate i sto nas "ganjate" na preispitivanje jer - najvise te kudi tko te najvise voli


 :Heart:  drago mi je da bar netko to tako shvaća!

----------


## koryanshea

> koryanshea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  i da bi se mnoge nekorisne rasprave izbjegle da je ta rečenica u statutu malo preciznija. npr da dodate na kraj rečenice "a u najboljem interesu rodilje i djeteta", i onda sve što ne smatrate da je u njihovom najboljem interesu ne spada u vaše ciljeve.
> 
> 
> eh, to sam i ja mislila, ali upravo razmišljajući o verzijama te rečenice, došla sam do zaključka kako bi svaka druga rečenica osim postojeće, na udrugu prebacila previše odgovornosti. 
> 
> ovako je sva odgovornost na rodiljama.  :/


ne kužim to sad s odgovornosti...

----------


## Imga

Prvo se moram ispričati što je ispalo da sam bacila bombu i pobjegla. Ne bi jučer niti otvarala temu da sam znala da danas neću stići do kompa. Ali eto, što je - tu je. Skužajte.

Ne razumijem zašto je moje pitanje za što se udruga zalaže shvaćeno kao provokacija. To mi nije bila namjera. Otvorila sam temu kako mi je administratorica i savjetovala. Žao mi je ako se to doživjelo kao napad na udrugu, njene članove, trud, postignuća i ostalo. 
_Damned if you do, damned if you don't_.  :/ 

Zašto sam postavila ovo pitanje o statutu i ciljevima, još tamo na CR na zahtjev? Jer sam iskreno bila zatečena decidiranim izjavama da se udruga ne zalaže za MRS/ECRBMI, a cijelo vrijeme sam mislila da se udruga zalaže za slobodni izbor mjesta i načina poroda, kako je navedeno u statutu. 

Već sam u uvodnom postu napisala da se stopostotno slažem sa Statutom, ovako kako je on trenutno napisan. Ne bi u njemu mijenjala ništa. 
Samo sam vidjela kontradikciju između onoga što piše i onoga na čemu se radi.
Morate priznati da postoji velika razlika između:




> ...zalaganje za mogućnost izbora maternalne skrbi tijekom trudnoće, porođaja i babinja, zalaganje za slobodu izbora mjesta i načina porođaja te sugeriranje i sudjelovanje u reorganizaciji rodilišta koja bi uključivala slobodu izbora procedura i asistencija koje su za pojedinca u porođaju i rodilištu prihvatljive.


i 



> Udruga se zalaze za razne nacine radjanja koji su u smjeru prirodnog poroda.


Hvala Udruzi što je pobliže objasnila svoje ciljeve u jednom od gornjih postova. 
Sve mi je sad kristalno jasno.

----------


## krumpiric

> koryanshea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mukica prvotno napisa
> ...


 i neke te prilike redovno koriste.   :Grin:  
tako da, ne vidim kakve to veze ima s ljudima izvan Udruge.
Ja se, i svi mi, kao članovi, moramo slagati sa statutom, nitko izvan Udruge to ne mora.

----------


## Imga

Treći put.
Slažem se sa statutom. 

Neki potezi udruge nisu mi se slagali sa statutom, onako kako ga ja čitam.
Sada, nakon ovog objašnjanja, sve mi je jasno. 
Zalažete se za razne načine rađanja koji su u smjeru prirodnog poroda. 
Ne zalažete se za MRS/ECRMBI. 
I mirna Bosna.

----------


## vepar

Ajmo postaviti jedno hipotetsko pitanje.

koliko sam razumio,Udruga promovira prirodan porođaj-koji uključuje i pravo poroda kod kuće.

Pitanje:što u slučaju da se zakomplicira situacija da npr žena iskrvari doma na pločicama,padne u šok,da se dijete udavi zbog omotane pupčane vrpce a do bolnice se ne stigne jer se radi o sekundama.Moje je dite bilo vani za doslovce tri minute i jedva su je vratili.Nebitan je uzrok zašto.Što kad se radi o sekundama?

Na kome je odgovornost?Na rodilji?
Ima li Udruga ikakvu odgovornost ako žena rodi npr mrtvo dite i ne znam,odluči vas tužiti jet je toliko toga afirmativnog mogla pročitati na vašim stranicama,neke su uvažene forumašice rađale kući,možda nikad na ideju kućnog poroda ne bi ni došla da je nije pročitala ovdje?

Što onda?Prebaciti ćete odgovornost na rodilju kao punoljetnu osobu svjesnu svojih postupaka,poslati puno plačnih i tužnih smalića,reći,to se dešava i u bolnici ..itd

ne smatrate li da je ono za što se zalažete VRLO opasno i da biste se mogli naći na tankom ledu?

sad ćete opet napisati da sam ovakav i onakav,da pišem prežestoko ,no iskreno vas pitam ono što me zanima.

----------


## Fidji

Iz tvog pitanja je vidljivo totalno nepoznavanje asistiranog poroda kod kuće uz visokoobrazovanu primalju i također nepoznavanje činjenica da nije svaka žena kandidat za kućni porod.
(Npr. tvoja supruga ne bi bila kandidat za kućni porod.)

----------


## vepar

OK,ja sam totalni nepoznavatelj asistiranog poroda kod kuće(meni spočitavate riječnik???)

ja ni u kojem slučaju nisam  tvrdio da je moja žena bila kandidat za to,čak sam naznačio da se radilo o sasvim drugačijoj situaciji...jedina paralela koju sam povukao bile su sekunde kad se moglo spašavati život

i čitao sam o tome više nego što misliš,inače ne bih ni pisao na tu temu

znam sljedeće:uredna trudnoća,tlak,adekvatna zdjelica,stav glavom nadolje čine ženu kandidatom za kućni porod

ako ti misliš da u tom slučaju rizika nema jer se eto Bogu hvala tebi nije ništa desilo,onda ću parafrazirati tvoje riječi  i reći da si možda ipak  TI nepoznavatelj asistiranog poroda kod kuće


a na pitanje još nisam dobio odgovor

----------


## kailash

rizik postoji svugdje, kao što neki kažu - porod je rizičan kao i život sam...Nema tog liječnika koji može garantirati da će sve biti ok. Ni u najbolje opremljenom rodilištu. 

Izbor gdje će roditi i kako, odgovornost je svake žene.
Svaka odluka nosi svoje sigurne prednosti ali i nedostatke.

U mnogim zemljama je moguće izabrati - rodilište, kuća za porode (koje vode primalje) ili porod kod kuće uz primalju/liječnika. (npr. Nizozemska, Velika Britanija, SAD,...). Ako te zaista ta tema zanima, postoje knjige u kojima su analizirana istraživanja o ishodima poroda, broju carskih rezova, broju intervencija,....u rodilištima i van njih.

----------


## vepar

Znači,jednostavno rečeno,nije kriva ni Udruga,ni visokoobrazovana primalja-već rodilja?

----------


## kailash

> Znači,jednostavno rečeno,nije kriva ni Udruga,ni visokoobrazovana primalja-već rodilja?


Pretpostavimo situaciju - rodilja odabere X rodilište umjeto Y rodilišta. 
Dogodi se problem - npr. potreban je hitni carski.

ILi

Rodilja izabere epiduralnu. Dođe do komplikacija, potrebno je instrumentalno dovršiti porod.

Tko je kriv?


Odgovornost je na rodilji da donese informiranu odluku. Da odabere, imajući informacije o rizicima i prednostima svih alternativa, ono što ona procjenjuje kao najbolje za nju i njeno dijete.
 A kad donese odluku, naravno da dio odgovornosti snosi odgovorna osoba uz nju. Liječnik u bolnici/doma, primalja u bolnici/doma, itd.

----------


## vepar

No,ako je tako,teško je ustvari biti primalja koja porađa kod kuće,u smislu odgovornosti.

Moja je baka umrla u porodu(kod kuće naravno,drugačije tada nije ni bilo),no nitko nije snosio nikakvu odgovornost.

Zato me i zanima kako je to danas regulirano u npr Velikoj Britaniji

----------


## kailash

nažalost, pa ti ne mogu na to odgovoriti prije nego malo "pročačkam" po literaturi. 
Možda se javi neka od cura koje su rodile doma, uz primalju u Nizozemskoj/VB (ima ih par na forumu) pa će one bolje znati...

Primalje u zemljama gdje se može rađati doma imaju drugačije, potpunije obrazovanje od primalja koje se educiraju za rad u bolnici. One se obučavaju za samostalan rad - i vođenje trudnoća i porode.
Primalja koja će biti na porodu kod kuće, vrlo često prati ženinu trudnoću od početka. Educirana je na način da može prepoznati radi li se o rizičnoj trudnoći, pa ju tada usmjerava na dr specijaliste.
Isto tako postoje kriteriji tko uopće je kandidat za kućni porod, koji mogu smanjiti rizičnost. Naravno, kao što sam rekla prije, samo Bog zna što će se uistinu dogoditi...ali primalja je educirana i na način da može prepoznati ako je potreban transfer u bolnicu. Također je uvjet da je prva bolnica blizu.

----------


## Fidji

U smislu odgovornost svaka medicinska struka je teška.

No, da porod kod kuće nosi ekstremno veći rizik od poroda u bolnici, normalno da se nitko ne bi time bavio.

Preuzimanje odgovornost pak za vlastite izbore nikome nije lako, ali ona je tu bez obzira što bi je rado svalili na nekog drugog.

----------

